# Deco network slow - again!!!!



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

its great when it works ( WHEN)

This is my second day of slow spinning ball , my staff are complaining that it is freezing , hanging and spinning ball, Is this thing really up to serious business , I have emailed support but thier response is also slow Can anyone help as I am paying for this back end and it is quicker to do quotes without it


Whats up guys fix this up its disappointing , Every week there are issues , boooo

Big money for a slow system 
eastlondonprinters.deco-apparel.com/


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I know that they have been working on fixing some kinks that came with the recent update. I usually call when its something more urgent, instead of using the ticket system.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

The recent updates with new servers resolved the overall speed issues as no doubt you'll find the site and backend very fast now. The issue your describing below is related to the performance and load of the CorelDRAW integration.

The issue is in two parts:

1. There are a number of performance issues of the DRAW engine which we are working with the Corel team to find a resolution on.

2. In recent week / days the use of the DecoNetwork platform and CorelDRAW integration had quadrupled leading to a longer delay in the queue for your clients actions in the designer to be rendered by the DRAW engine.

The two combined has resulted in some slow performance of the CorelDRAW rendering during peak periods of designer use.

The quick fix is to disable the Corel engine on your site and use our raster based rendering (this will mean your production files will not be vector at the moment) while we action some changes on our end.

These are, for example, working with Corel to improve the engines performance but secondly fire up addition CorelDRAW servers during peak periods to handle the overall load. 

Keep an eye on our blog as we'll be releasing an update of this topic later today with some details on what we're doing to resolve this ASAP.

Please also feel free to PM me some specifics on your site as the more info we have the easier it is for us to investigate. 


Many thanks,
Brenden


----------



## RedDoorDesign (May 1, 2009)

Brenden - I'm taking a serious look at DN, but I've read a few posts now regarding the speed issue. This is worrisome to say the least, but in addition to the posts, I am the DN site now and even your own site loads incredibly slow. This is not helping your cause at all. I am not exaggerating when I say it is taking between 15 and 20 seconds to load every page. I'm assuming that there is an explanation for it, but the timing is unfortunate in that I come across posts about sites loading slow and then get confirmation of that on your own site. 

I really do like your product and I am hopeful that it will be a viable solution for us, however this one issue is reason enough to think twice.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Damon,

Thanks for reaching out. We take the speed of the system very seriously which is why we've continued to invest in upgrades. We're working with Corel at the moment to improve the speed and performance of the graphics engine. It should be noted also, you don't need to enable Corel on your site at which case you will not be affected.

That said, we've increased the physical number of servers as an interim solution which increases the load that can be handled. This has dramatically improved speed until more solutions on the engine side can be identified.

When you said you went to the DN website and it was slow, which site did you visit? Was it our marketing site deconetwork.com?

If so, then this is not DecoNetwork but a GoDaddy hosted so we so we will need to contact them about this. Any information you can provide will help greatly!


Cheers,
Brenden


----------

